# Front Disc Brake conversion



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I need your expertise and knowledge. I want to upgrade my drums to disc on the 68. I have 14' rally I's on there that look great on the car. After calling Summit Racing, and Wilwood today, neither of them have any anything that would fit my rally I's. Is there anyone out there that ran into the same problem? Have a brand or way I can make this work? Or am I going to have to either keep brakes stock or get bigger wheels?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What year? My only guess would be to install the factory disc brake system, if it was available on your car.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Call right stuff, it seems like they had a 14" kit. Also this one from opgi.
http://www.opgi.com/p/brakes/26456/40/CH28690.html


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just wanna say, your car looks _great _with the Ralley I's. I would'nt mess with that look either. :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

(just looked at your photos - MAN that thing is NICE!! :cheers) Being a 68 factory disc was an available option so I think you've got a shot there. Seems like I remember with 14" Rallye II's there were different wheel codes for disc and drum cars, so it's always best to measure everything...

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have heard that the Rally I wheels for disc brake cars were different....and you could tell by a slight flare in the slots for cooling. I would bet that your stock Rally I wheels would work with a factory single piston '69-'72 A body disc brake set up. There are people running discs and Rally Ones.....time to do some digging!


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

FlambeauHO said:


> Call right stuff, it seems like they had a 14" kit. Also this one from opgi.
> 1964-1972 GTO - Brake Conversion, Disc (for 14” Wheels) power | OPGI.com


Ok great. Thanks FlambeauHo, I will call right stuff. If you had your choice between the two, which would you say would perform better?


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> (just looked at your photos - MAN that thing is NICE!! :cheers) Being a 68 factory disc was an available option so I think you've got a shot there. Seems like I remember with 14" Rallye II's there were different wheel codes for disc and drum cars, so it's always best to measure everything...
> 
> Bear





ALKYGTO said:


> Just wanna say, your car looks _great _with the Ralley I's. I would'nt mess with that look either. :cheers


Thanks BearGFR and ALKYGTO, she really is a beauty or will be once I get all the bad stuff out and make a few safety upgrades like such.

Have any of you heard of SSBC? Run any of their stuff? I just came across these on their site, curious to know what you think. I have heard of them but don't know anything about their performance or products. 

Disc Brake Kit Front - 1 (Single) Piston with 11in Rotor - Power - fits Drum Wheels


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

In my experience, especially when spending BIG $$$$$ if I'm not familiar with the product I call the manufacturer and ask specific questions. I then let them know if I do purchase their product that I will hold them to what they have said. 

That said, it might take some slight "massaging" of components to make everything work, some slight grinding on the calipers or brackets perhaps or maybe just a 3/16 wheel spacer. Nothing that will drastically alter the car or affect the components or how they function. 

With the braking system, function is the utmost priority!


Honestly Kingfreeze21, I never thought ralley I's would look soooooo good on a 68-69 GTO, I mean they look just *awesome* on your car!


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> In my experience, especially when spending BIG $$$$$ if I'm not familiar with the product I call the manufacturer and ask specific questions. I then let them know if I do purchase their product that I will hold them to what they have said.
> 
> That said, it might take some slight "massaging" of components to make everything work, some slight grinding on the calipers or brackets perhaps or maybe just a 3/16 wheel spacer. Nothing that will drastically alter the car or affect the components or how they function.
> 
> ...


:agree you couldn't be more right. I plan on giving them a call Monday along with Right Stuff, and Ames to make a final decision which I will go with.

Can never compromise safety especially in these cars. I want to go with a company that is been tested and their products known to perform great, even if that cost a couple hundred more than others. A failed brake system screams disaster

Thanks buddy, I really love the rallys on the car, feels good that others appreciate them. I will keep the brakes stock before I change my wheels


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I have SSBC's on mine they are the GM single piston and i believe they said they will fit with the 14" rims, good components easy install, great price.


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> I have SSBC's on mine they are the GM single piston and i believe they said they will fit with the 14" rims, good components easy install, great price.


Yes it says they will fit 14" rims. How do you like your components? What wheel set up you have Instg8ter? Believe I am going to go with this kit, it has EVERYTHING I need for a total conversion yea?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes the kits are very complete i got the upgrade to drilled and slotted rotors and stainless lines for free by watching their e-bay suppliers.










I am running 15" Billet Specialty wheels with 3.5" backspace, picked them up used off a trailer queen 56' Chevy so the backspace is not optimal for the widest rear tires but i was able to get 255's on the back and 235's front.


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Those look good on their. Nice Insg8ter

Well now everything is open today I can call SSBC, Right Stuff and Ames and hope to have a complete kit picked out today.


----------

